# Driving License - problem with my eye test!!



## Sean2008

I applied to convert my foreign driving license to a UAE one and did the eye test there at the RTA but the problem is that I was wearing my "weak" glasses and my eyes were tired from the sun + poor sleep so my vision wasn't perfect and it was hard to read from a distance so my score on the test was low. 

However, I didn't submit my application because it was a LONG wait . I'm planning on going again sometimes this week to submit it. Anyway, I was at the mall today and went to an optician and did the eye test while wearing my "strong" glasses and my vision was PERFECT 6/6. Which eye test should I submit?? Is it illegal to submit the eye test with the perfect results and disregard the other one?? Please advise ASAP!!


----------



## Ogri750

ASAIK, the eye test isn't recorded anywhere other than on the paper it is written on. Use the one that will give you plain sailing


----------



## Sean2008

Don't they send a carbon copy to the RTA office? They might notice that I got 2 eye tests done the same day at different places with different results



Ogri750 said:


> ASAIK, the eye test isn't recorded anywhere other than on the paper it is written on. Use the one that will give you plain sailing


----------



## Ogri750

That's why I put ASFAIK (as far as I know). When I got my licence, all they were interested in were the papers I handed over at the time


----------



## Sean2008

Hmmm should I just tell the RTA office what happened during the eye tests or would that complicate things? I could ignore everything and just submit the papers with the "weak" test and maybe they might not say much. What do you guys think?



Ogri750 said:


> That's why I put ASFAIK (as far as I know). When I got my licence, all they were interested in were the papers I handed over at the time


----------



## crazymazy1980

Sean2008 said:


> Hmmm should I just tell the RTA office what happened during the eye tests or would that complicate things? I could ignore everything and just submit the papers with the "weak" test and maybe they might not say much. What do you guys think?


Mate,

Paperwork seems to go walkabout all the time here. If you have a test that passes with your "strong" glasses (not sure what the inverted commas are for ) then use that and just make sure when you're driving you wear them.

If you could then arrange for the rest of the Dubai driving population to be issued with some vision correction maybe the roads would be a little less crazy 

HTH


----------



## bubble_boy

Just give them the strong glasses eye test. I am sure they don't have files of eye tests. Don't stress about it. You will soon find out that admin/paperwork is not Dubai's strongpoint.


----------



## Maz25

You're worrying over nothing. My left eye is a lot weaker than my right eye. I did an eye test whilst wearing contact lenses and could barely see! My eye test report still said 6/6. It was more 3/6 though! I took it down to the driving school and actually witnessed a ''blind'' dude being given a eye test report that said 6/6. He did not even get one right!!! It was that bad!! The lady just said to him that he needs to get glasses!!


----------



## Sean2008

Well, my case is DIFFERENT because my first eye test with the "weak" glasses says 6/12 and 6/9!!! My second test with the "strong" glasses says 6/6 and 6/6. I'm still deciding what to do so I didn't go to the RTA yet. Should I just be honest and tell them what happened?? PLEASE ADVISE|!



Maz25 said:


> You're worrying over nothing. My left eye is a lot weaker than my right eye. I did an eye test whilst wearing contact lenses and could barely see! My eye test report still said 6/6. It was more 3/6 though! I took it down to the driving school and actually witnessed a ''blind'' dude being given a eye test report that said 6/6. He did not even get one right!!! It was that bad!! The lady just said to him that he needs to get glasses!!


----------



## Madam Mim

Just give them the 'strong' one - do not over complicate things here or it will get very very complicated! I am pretty sure the opticians would not send any paperwork to anywhere except the nearest bin. Anyway you got a pass test so it really doesn't matter. I'm sure your new one said something like 'can drive wearing glasses' didn't the first one?


----------



## Madam Mim

By the way don't think I have seen carbon paper used anywhere in a long time. I am sure the paper they gave you would have been a one off - why on earth would they need a copy. Think you are needlessly worrying about this. Save your worrying for all the other things you have yet to encounter!


----------



## Sean2008

On both tests there's a checkmark near "glasses" where it says "Tested with the aid of". I'm not sure if the first test was a pass test because they didn't tell me anything but 6/9 and 6/12 is poor vision. 




Madam Mim said:


> Just give them the 'strong' one - do not over complicate things here or it will get very very complicated! I am pretty sure the opticians would not send any paperwork to anywhere except the nearest bin. Anyway you got a pass test so it really doesn't matter. I'm sure your new one said something like 'can drive wearing glasses' didn't the first one?


----------



## Madam Mim

Pretty sure they would have told you in the opticians if you had failed the test. Honestly you are worrying about nothing. Just take the one that gives the best pass mark and off you go - do not worry any more about it. By the way when I got my driving licence they didn't even give the optician's results a glance - could have been anything written on that piece of paper - just like when I got something notarised they didn't even look at what it was. I am getting the feeling you haven't been in Dubai that long if you are worrying about this. Honestly you will have more to worry about than this!


----------



## Maz25

I agree with Madam Mim. Just take the latest test report. You are worrying needlessly! Tell your conscience to go to sleep and just bin the first test - you are only going to cause yourself a lot of grief if you start being honest here. Just cause it's a Muslim country, it does not mean that there are honest folks everywhere or that you even need to be honest!!! If someone who can barely see got a test report saying that they have perfect vision, then your second test report is more than acceptable. My workmate got a test report without even doing the test and as has been said, they do not even look at it!


----------



## Sean2008

Actually it's not about my conscience, it's about the consequences of submitting the good eye test and disregarding the other one. I just don't want the RTA to give me a problem later IF they found out about the "poor" eye test that I didn't submit  



Maz25 said:


> Tell your conscience to go to sleep and just bin the first test - you are only going to cause yourself a lot of grief if you start being honest here. Just cause it's a Muslim country, it does not mean that there are honest folks everywhere or that you even need to be honest!!!


----------



## Maz25

Sean2008 said:


> Actually it's not about my conscience, it's about the consequences of submitting the good eye test and disregarding the other one. I just don't want the RTA to give me a problem later IF they found out about the "poor" eye test that I didn't submit



I think you've been reading a few too many fairy tales about people getting thrown in jail for the simplest of things! It's really up to you what you decide but I wouldn't take too long if I were you. There's been talk that the rules will be changing soon re driving licenses and unless you get a move on, you are likely to get caught in it and then you will need to go and take lessons!

Plus, I do not see how they will find out unless YOU tell them - paperwork go walkies here! Just take all your docs down there. People's prescriptions change daily and as long as you can see with the glasses you've got, I don't see what the prob is!


----------



## pdinu1

*driving license: problem with one eye*

i have problem with one eye(by birth), its vision is 6/36 and other one is perfect, I can able to view the thing with the defected eye. I would like to apply for driving license in UAE. Will i get driving license in UAE? please advice


----------



## Elphaba

pdinu1 said:


> i have problem with one eye(by birth), its vision is 6/36 and other one is perfect, I can able to view the thing with the defected eye. I would like to apply for driving license in UAE. Will i get driving license in UAE? please advice


It simply depends on whether you pass the standard eye test at an optician.

-


----------

